# 2.7t AWD 1988 Foxbody Mustang (PHOTO HEAVY!)



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey my name is Brandon and this is my first post and its going to be a long one  For a few years now I've been contemplating taking the 2.3 turbo motor out of my 1988 mustang and throwing the whole drivetrain from an a6 or s4 in. My buddy does car salvaging and he ended up with a 2.7t a6 automatic and i paid $800 to basically gut whatever i want out of it and give him the shell after. So anyways this is where I started.







[/URL]
So before i started on the actual swap I needed a new garage sooooo

my dad looking at something lol

a day later 

after that the scissor trusses

my brother and dads friend

a bit of plywood

a bit of electrical

some floor paint

some awesome porkrinds from my old work(dads friend owns Porky Co)

and the fun begins 

made a subframe/motor/tranny cart out of angle iron and lots of tig welding

removed the rear end all in one piece

got the drive train out and on the cart

removed everything necessary to me and got that shell out of here

now had to get the mustang prepped by removing everything basically lol

play with my puppy Turbo

3d print some nylon parts

it started getting cold

so heater was put it

so i was able to roll the motor under the mustang and see whats what and also it was nice in the garage for being 11 outside

a6 subframe was a lot lower then the mustangs frame

dog!

started working on the mounts using roll cage tubing and 1/8" plate i believe

lil bit of tig welding later

nuts were welded on plate before the pipes were welded on and this is after a long time welding and fitting and re-checking alignment of everything

all welded in 

lil paint and they look ok

rear motor subframe mounts that i call ice cream sandwiches. they got some holes drilled in and nuts welded


whole front subframe is now bolted on 

removed AC then on to the strut towers and lots of cardboard for templates

welded up the side

templates for the filling sheets

dozens of welding hours later 

springs were a lil wide so a hammer and sawzall fixed this lol

test fit of the audi column and pedals 

mount the steering rack partially(dont mind the 2 different style mounts lol)

time for the rear end, not that pretty but it works




strut mount 

and shes welded in  did have to cut out a considerable amount of the stock frame to fit but o well lol

after a few months of welding cutting and gringing shes finally on the ground 


and the shifter mounted real easy, yes its tiptronic lol

Turbo loves cars 


Time for the part that would make or break the car, the wiring! I love working with wiring and this bitch has a lot of it lol this is the loom only under the dash for the cluster AC and all that other BS

label everything!

removed what i didnt need


this is what i was left with

now for test fitting and wire organization(the best i could without cutting it all up)

mount the fuse box with a ground stud welded on and the fuse box acts as a mount for the ECU case which i mounted in above

and she worked first try  and started after a running the starter interlock relay swith wire to the TCU output wire

my brother made me a logo for the car 

time for some wire organizing lol but dash fits and i need to make a cluster mount

got a new tranny with less then 80k on it

did a lil painting and it looks ok

welded the heater core pipes shut

played with the transmissions a lil bit

made a plate to mount the master cylinder and and pedals, also made an extension for the booster and had to extend the bolts and the threaded stud on the booster by 2.25"

put in a new LCD 

but before that i went for a lil drive 
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/BiturboMustang/media/2264_zps01f2f07e.mp4.html
this is where im at now


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

Dude, seriously awesome! Love everything about this :beer:


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks, hopefully will have videos up soon!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

wow, love this build. keep at it.


----------



## alansupra94 (May 20, 2014)

You got some serious mental issues doing all that wiring 

Looks great!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow nicely done  :thumbup:


----------



## 81SciroccoS (Jun 30, 2000)

*This is*

EPIC!!!! Keep up the work!


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Hell yes!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Holy ****. Just when I thought I'd seen it all here.


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

Cool build!!


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow this is seriously awesome. Always loved foxbodies, this is just WAY cool. Keep up the good work!


----------



## barspinsteve (Jun 24, 2006)

Amazing!!

One question, why not swap to a 6spd trans?


----------



## Bocesco (Jul 11, 2012)

Amazing. In for videos of burnouts!
Inspiring stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

it will probably end up being 6 speed but for now i just wanted less variables because the donor car was Tip and i just wanted to get her running and driving


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Sweet build. Nice work.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Great job on this build :thumbup:. More videos would be nice opcorn:


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

Not your everyday build here , great job :thumbup:


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

zomg I hope u did ur research on that motor. Full of problems. 

I respect the work tho - good luck with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

i have had a 2.7t 6 speed A6 for the past 5 years and yea ive had some issues but with where i'm going with this build i'm not going to have 99% of those issues. but anyways thanks guys for the feedback!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Share this on The Car Lounge.


----------



## Racerjay88 (Jun 2, 2014)

Links are broken. Please fix. I would love to see your build. 


Jeff


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

fixed the links!


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

talk about a sleeper at the strip


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

I love it! :beer::beer:


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*great inovative project*

Just what i like to see something different and cool.


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

thanks guys! I was doing a stock boost pull to about 95 when i ripped up my driveshaft into 3 pieces(it wanted to poll vault i think lol) so its a slight setback but at least she is home and on the lift so now i gotta clean up the mess while i wait for a custom shaft from Scott at advanced automotion if he can do it or else gotta look at custom ones from 034 or DSS.


----------



## AWDb5Dub (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, a screwed up driveshaft seems like a good time to go 01E! Scott should be able to hook you up with something, I know he has loads of parts down here now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

*update time with 1/4 mile run*

ok so I've been busy on the car. 

got a new 1 piece diveshaft in 

I welded in the roll cage ive had laying around for 6 years lol

started building a new exhaust with a ton of pie cut pieces






then it was time to take her to a big car show in milwaukee

and i won most unique which didnt surprise my friends much haha

after that fun stuff i ended up getting my subframe connectors because foxbodies are as ridged as rubber lol


after that it was off to the track with my new carbon fiber(real carbon) plate to hold my fake carbon switch panel lol

added a cooling fan and a PWM to control speed, it may b noisy but this fan helps a ton cuz it blows by your feet and to the window 


dog watching over jared lol

got a sweet hazard switch from ebay

merica! lol

and now time for the track, but found out on the freeway that my alignment isnt that great and i might need to re-balance 1 wheel but i wasnt going to let that stuff ruin my day so i said screw it im still running! It was also super busy at Great Lakes Dragaway that day for being a Sunday so i was only able to get in 2 passes. First one is the one i got down here and it was no launch, one front o2 sensor had no signal(still trying to find break in wire) and 7 psi(boost leak which i found 2 days after) Knowing that this drivetrain in the a6 its from would have ran a 15.7 stock and even with me having all these issues i dont think it went to bad. Nothing broke and it doesnt feel like it was really trying so i consider it a success opcorn:

after that i figured out one of my front springs was broken and it was one reason it felt weird on bumps so now im putting in my brothers stock gti springs


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

great work cant wait to see it at like 30 psi


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow this is badass!!!! Can't wait for videos!!!!


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

*video update*

hey guys thanks for the comments! I haven't been keeping this build up to date but here is my latest run at Great Lakes Dragaway. 




If they r open next weekend I know ill get 12's with just slightly more boost(12-14psi)
But please subscribe and like the videos  
single turbo build will be on video as i get it done along with o1e tranny install and lots of carbon fiber construction of body panels!


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Siriously put this or have part of this posted on TCL. They will go nuts over this. Car sounds incredible. Talk about sleeper status. Can it handle turns?


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

What's TCL? But thanks lol and it's decently nimble for a mustang but would need much stiffer springs to really handle decent.


----------



## deepgrooves74 (Aug 3, 2006)

BiturboMustang said:


> hey guys thanks for the comments! I haven't been keeping this build up to date but here is my latest run at Great Lakes Dragaway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had problems viewing this so here's the direct link to YouTube

http://youtu.be/l0p6ufKKMHs


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks, I dunno y it wouldn't b working but I honestly didn't try watching it after posting.


----------



## deepgrooves74 (Aug 3, 2006)

BiturboMustang said:


> Thanks, I dunno y it wouldn't b working but I honestly didn't try watching it after posting.


Actually I think it is my phone… I reposted it with the YouTube link, and it still doesn't work on my phone. I did however watch it on YouTube using the number that it was designated. I also subscribed to see what other videos you're going to make.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

BiturboMustang said:


> What's TCL? But thanks lol and it's decently nimble for a mustang but would need much stiffer springs to really handle decent.


The Car Lounge. The biggest sub-forum here.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

amazing stuff dude :thumbup:


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

Milwaukee? Local guy? where you from? I'd love to see this sucker in person or making fools of people on Hwy 100


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

Lol yep South Milwaukee, right by grant park, it's been a few years since I've been to HWY lol waaay to many cops 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

*Single turbo update video*

Here is an update video of my recent GT3071R semi rear mounted single turbo setup! :beer:


----------



## AWopGenius (May 14, 2009)

cool edit... can't wait to see how its all mounted and put back together


----------



## JoeFriday (Jul 12, 2001)

Very interesting build. As a former Fox body Mustang (and current 2.7t S4) owner, I have to say I don't get it. That car was meant to rock a 427, or even a lowly 347 stroker. But yeah, I know you were working with your buddy's salvage vehicle. I can't say that I'd ever consider a 2.7t in a Mustang, tho. Way too difficult and not as impressive power compared to big blocks.

On the other hand, I've raced by my Mustang and Audi on Road America and there was a world of difference between them. With the Audi being the much better car due to vastly better handling. So you've kinda combined the worst of both platforms.

But I'll give you credit for making it work. Nice dog, too.


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm not sure u understand that it's all Audi suspension and steering so in theory it will handle like an audi(which so far it feels exactly the same just lighter steering cuz the car is much lighter. For being from Milwaukee like me u should know how much better an Audi is in the snow also lol and I didn't build this as some crazy serious race car, I built this for fun to go to the track and get 35mpg and play in the snow.


----------



## deepgrooves74 (Aug 3, 2006)

I love it when you have to justify to some stranger your reasoning for doing YOUR project... I think it is amazing! Great job, and nicely done calmly answering his obvious mockery of your work... I would not have been as nice.


----------



## Forcefed7 (Jun 10, 2012)

Came here to say this is an awesome project and you are skilled. 

Your dog is F'in awesome too. He's cute as can be.


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome project. Well done!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

great build mate!

love the fox body awd 2.7 twin T set up

this is seriously cool, I love builds like this that aren't cookie cutter and totally different

:beer:


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

thanks! here is part 2 of the build with some sweet music lol


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

love the Lonley Island sountrack haha


----------



## jpurre (Jul 17, 2014)

This is an interesting read and build. Will be following.


----------



## Deathproofcapri (Aug 18, 2013)

hey bud, out of curosity, what saw are you using in your pt 2 vid nd also for your pie cuts made previously? i'm looking for something half decent to cut steel exhaust tubing. i had been using my miter but the bearings have unfortunately died! thanks! nice build by the way!


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks! The metal cutoff wheel was from harbor freight and it was $100 and I used dewalt wheel after a few months of cutting crap with the blade it comes with. I think it's worth it for sure since it saved me many hours of cutting just in the pie cuts and it worked great.


----------



## Deathproofcapri (Aug 18, 2013)

BiturboMustang said:


> Thanks! The metal cutoff wheel was from harbor freight and it was $100 and I used dewalt wheel after a few months of cutting crap with the blade it comes with. I think it's worth it for sure since it saved me many hours of cutting just in the pie cuts and it worked great.


 nice one thanks!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

*It has been a while since a real update*

So most important of all I got a need tig welder and it is amazing! Its an HTP 221 watercooled beast 

Turbo! lol 

So if u saw the last video then you have seen the water to air intercooler i got. So it was time to try mounting it in place(making sure the hood closed still) and to start making some pie cuts!

I decided to go with an aluminum v-band on the intecooler, btw tacking together aluminum is the hardest part of welding the crap(if ur working alone and dont have proper clamps)lol




Just have to make sure i clear the strut bar

Kind of odd looking but the whole damn car is odd lol


after all that fun I was able to finish the pipe to the turbo with a v-band and some more welding lol

Dont mind all the over spray on the floor lol

I welded in a frame brace that also will b a fuel cell mount


Re-mounted the mufflers so they arent on a weird angle 




Found the wing i need for the mustang 


got my new fuel pump that will b in this weekend along with my synapse wastegate, diverter valves that will b used as BOV's, turbo oil scavange pump and a few other goodies to come  Stay tuned and Subscribe on my Youtube channel! Thanks guys!


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

amazing build


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

*New video*

I finally got her running and got a first drive so now its time to post an update video. This one is longer and has a ton of tig welding aluminum, painting stuff and Turbo the Samoyed!


----------



## tex_rabbit (Nov 10, 2003)

I have been following this build else where... I am impressed. You can fab buddy.:thumbup: I would not build it (could not) but it is great... I have been a S4 fan for a long time. Yes I know it is not the same as a S4, but a friend did big modes to this engine and car a S4... Liked the car a WHOLE lot...


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

*little update*

Been doing a bunch of upholstery stuff lately for everyone trying to get their cars/bikes/boats/houses ready for summer weather so car progress has not been to great but i did make a floor for over the turbo and fuel cell  and carpeted it with easy to remove snaps and also the whole floor is completely removable. Also since i didn't record any of this process cuz i was lazy i thought id just post it up on here. Also remember this isnt a show car, its supposed to be functional and fun.


Looks like i'm making a sweet workbench in the back of the car lol 

add a little carpet and its looking a little better 

add a few snaps and then its all held down 

add dog

Should be finishing up my lexan 1/4 window with the naca duct and the water intercooler lines this weekedn so hopefully i can get her to the track really soon  stay tuned....


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Im impressed


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

Crazy build! Surprised you didn't go with a manual transmission after doing all that work.


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

There is actually a manual tranny in it now, videos will b up in a week or 2


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Very impressive work. Nicely done. 

It took be a little bit to realize that the turbo was behind the front seats.  Any reason why you placed it there?


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks, I wanted to move some weight to the back. There really isn't room any further back because of frame rails and the fuel cell. plus this frees up a bunch of room in the engine bay and keeps a lot of heat away from the turbo and intake piping.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

so... this is a thing.
a strange, wonderful thing


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

*update with Manual tranny *

She now has a 6 speed  I rebuilt it with a JHM kit, this is only the second time i rebuilt one of these trannys but it went super smooth using their video. I was waiting a very long time for my tranny mounts from a guy parting out an s4 but i finally got them and im happy its in now. The only annoying thing is that i gotta re-do/replace my intake piping cuz the shift linkage hits the intake right b4 the intercooler. All this means is that my passenger seat is going bye-bye and my intake/intercooler is going in place of it(drag stang style) lol I should b able the hear for boost leaks lol


Also im organizing my wiring because i got rid of the TCU and all its wiring so it should be way easier to find the wires im looking for


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Shes coming along well I see Brandon :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks George, I'm working on it here and there to finish up a bunch of little crap but it's been to damn hot here and I'm had no motivation to work on her most days lol but as soon as it cools down a bit I should b at the track


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

BiturboMustang said:


> Thanks George, I'm working on it here and there to finish up a bunch of little crap but it's been to damn hot here and I'm had no motivation to work on her most days lol but as soon as it cools down a bit I should b at the track


Hell yea, You know me, finally home and getting balls deep with my build. Even made a build thread here too lol Its official.


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

*update: cool weather = progress*

Little update on the car:
Main wiring is complete but just need to add my random gauges to my "dash" and finish running some grounds. My new ARC 12000 switch panel is all wired and is an awesome thing to play with and is really good quality wire and everything. I will be testing wiring all the wiring tomorrow so i can get her running by Wednesday and then i can wrap all the wiring in power braid to make it look organized. Hopefully by the weekend ill be able to start tuning again but this time there wont be an automatic screwing with my head lol



Also got the pedals and the steering column mounted and this is extremely ridged compared to how it was last year and so far it feels great.

This past weekend i built and boost leak checked my new intercooler piping and so far its holding great. It also fills up with pressure faster then my well sealed stock setup so even though it looks like there is longer piping i think the the overall internal volume is much lower because of having only 1 large tube instead of 2 small tubes. I used cardboard to c what angles i would need and it worked perfect. I just added an HPX PMAF, MAP and 2 Evolution DV's i had laying around and it was pretty much done. 
I Will have Vibrant Vanjen clamps on the 2 engine bay connections after i know this setup is working good. Hard to spend $200 on 2 clamps while still testing concepts lol 




Dont mind the wiring, its not where its supposed to be lol



I think its turning out good and I have high hopes and low numbers in mind for the track and I will be there very soon as long as it doesnt get hot.....again


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

*Part 4 update video!!!*

Here u go guys, part 4:


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

I opened this thread and was like "YEAH RIGHT".. Finished reading/watching... "HOLY CRAP" 
Good work man, your talent is endless.


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

Lol thanks! I always like making people confused with this thing haha


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks Guys! I'm working at getting all my annoying leaks dealt with(hate this stuff) and its supposed to snow a good amount soon so I hope I can get some footage of this thing frolicking in the snow  

My last drive with this was super rich, about 9.9:1 afr at idle(didn't have time to change fueling in the tune) but it was still very responsive which seems odd to me but I'll take it. I will be leaning it out today, and hopefully using my 3D printed laser alignment tools to get this thing nice and straight. Last time this was at the track it was a death trap with how bad the alignment.

These are printed to 5x112 bolt pattern and have 17mm hex adapters that go over the lug bolts. They are made to b held together with cam cap bolts(had a bunch laying around) and would use skateboard bearings to keep them in the right orientation when the digital angle gauge is in the bottom of these tools to check camber. They are made of nylon and each tool is a combination of 8-9 3D printed pieces, a nut and bolt and optional camber angle gauge from harbor freight  I printed out enough to have one on each wheel so I don't have to move them around. Here's how I tested my 3D printed pieces on my Audi just to see how it worked(btw it worked really well)







This is on the wrong line but it's the only pic I had of how I set up the rear wheel alignment tool


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

*about time lol*

Well i guess I gotta put up a new video since it's been over a year lol I'll b posting it Friday night on youtube and on here if anyone wants to c where I left off from this last summers shenanigans.


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

*Video!*


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

great work, cars flipping rad!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Bump because I just found this and it is amazing!! Hope to see some updates!!


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

*update i guess*


i know its been a long time since an update but I bought a 2000sqft shop cuz its right by my work, also we moved from the house we built the garage at to our parent old house which is much newer and worth more  
Also bought this to help make things and already have a deal with the city for making new signs out of stainless(which im completing within the next day or 2) 


Im finally getting the urge to work on the foxbaudi again since its been like 2 years lol but i might be going back to the standard biturbo setup because the single rear setup is just giving me stupid oil issues and the oil scavenge pump is super loud and annoying lol
I have a block ready to build and all forged internals here so that might happen very soon since it costs me nothing but time at this point lol


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

BiturboMustang said:


> Im finally getting the urge to work on the foxbaudi again since its been like 2 years lol but i might be going back to the standard biturbo setup because the single rear setup is just giving me stupid oil issues and the oil scavenge pump is super loud and annoying lol
> I have a block ready to build and all forged internals here so that might happen very soon since it costs me nothing but time at this point lol


One of my best friends makes signs in MKE, yall should colabo!!


And for the love of everything, please update this more!!!


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

what kind of signs? cuz if he just needs things cut i can for sure help, i do a ton in 16ga steel like my dial caliper clock for the shop


----------



## DbilasTDI (Nov 5, 2017)

Somehow, I really think, a 302 Swap into a 2.7 car, or late 4.2 would make a better swap


----------



## SilverShareHolder (Mar 18, 2019)

Awesome build, I love that it starts with building a garage to build it in lol! That's the greatest. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yorgerg (Sep 30, 2006)

Saving this to show pops! He has a 63 falcon I’ve been bugging him about getting, wanted to put a vr6 turbo in it. Already gutted and tubbed. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------

